# Phragmipedium Ivan Portilla (??)



## Djthomp28 (May 28, 2020)

After seeing a Phrag Ivan Portilla at the Paph Forum earlier this year. I decided I needed to add one to my collections, and I did. At least I thought I did. This is my Phrag Ivan Portilla (Grouville x kovachii). It looks suspiciously like Ecugenera Dream (Sedenii x kovachii).




I have not seen many Ivan Portilla. So I am not sure how much they vary. The one I saw looked more like giant besseae or Fritz Schomburg. 

Does anyone have thoughts on this ID?


----------



## Paphluvr (May 28, 2020)

I don't know what Ivan Portilla looks like, but this is a very nice outcome. I wouldn't be disappointed with this unless you have something very similar to it in your collection and were expecting a very different outcome.


----------



## MaxC (May 28, 2020)

I think you may be correct, I think Phrag. Ivan Portilla should look similar to a Fritz Schomburg.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 28, 2020)

Here is the challenge. I already have Ecugenera Dream. Here is mine from last year. It is nice but I don't need two. 



Plus Ivan Portilla is $20 more than Ecugenera Dream


----------



## Ray (May 28, 2020)

I don't know... Attached is a photo of Dot's Grouville 'Wacousta' AM/AOS, and I can see some similarities, especially if it was G x k and not k x G. Plus it has a similarly-shaped staminode.


----------



## abax (May 28, 2020)

I love all three and I'd take whichever you want to sell Darlene.


----------



## valenzino (May 29, 2020)

Seems fine,seen many at Ecuagenera and have a few,and are mostly all similar to yours...
Phrag Ecuagenera Dream,the current flowering size cross have much darker colours(the ones I seen in flower)


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 29, 2020)

Thanks all. If I did not have something different in my mind, I would feel differently. I will leave the tag as is and enjoy flower for now.


----------



## MaxC (May 29, 2020)

Is the Ivan Portilla a larger bloom?


----------



## richgarrison (May 29, 2020)

Maybe the plant at the paph forum was miss-labeled? ;-)


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2020)

Phrag. Ivan Portilla would be bigger. I though I posted my Ecuagenera Dream bloom here but I don't see it.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 29, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> Maybe the plant at the paph forum was miss-labeled? ;-)


I am wondering about that also. I snapped the picture pretty quickly. So I could have gotten the wrong label! 

Regarding the size, it is about the same as my Ecuagenera Dream. However Both are first time bloomers. So I am not changing the label based on size alone. I wish my Ecuagenera Dream would spike soon to give some perspectives.


----------



## grubea (Jun 1, 2020)

I have had the same thoughts about my "Ivan Portilla". Did you get yours from Ecuagenera also?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes, this is from Ecugenera.


----------



## grubea (Jun 2, 2020)

I emailed Ecuagenera with a pic asking their opinion on it. This is my plant.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 3, 2020)

Indeed, this is not Phrag. Ivan Portilla, which looks like a round deep solid coral pink Cirila Alca about 12 cm. An FCC was given to one last March 2019.


----------



## denisewh (Nov 12, 2021)

valenzino said:


> Seems fine,seen many at Ecuagenera and have a few,and are mostly all similar to yours...
> Phrag Ecuagenera Dream,the current flowering size cross have much darker colours(the ones I seen in flower)


Have the Dream on my wishlist. Are Ecuag orchids mature size? That one looks like what I am ordering with a purple color.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 13, 2021)

denisewh said:


> Have the Dream on my wishlist. Are Ecuag orchids mature size? That one looks like what I am ordering with a purple color.


 mine bloomed within the year I bought it. Not sure other's experiences.


----------

